# lucky opener.......



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm a little late on this, sorry. 
 yesterday's dawn was extremely pleasant. In years past, it was necessary for me to endure the awful noise of a log skidder way off in the distance. But yesterday was nice, nothing but the sounds of another day waking up. I had taken Terrah to her stand and made sure she was strapped in then I made the short walk over to my own tree. I wanted to be on the ground, but I haven't got my natural ground blinds up to snuff this year. As I got settled and put an arrow on the string, I saw movement way off, it was a deer or two making their way to bed. Lookin' good so far, so I sat back and enjoyed the sunrise. After a short while this little guy walks toward me and passes me on my left. I waited until he got well past me and drew and fired and the wooden arrow disappeared right where I  needed it to. I watched him fall no more than 50 yards from where he received the arrow. I let Terrah know what had happened and she wanted to find him for me so I waited till she got to me and we worked on her tracking/bloodtrailing skills. I was proud of her- the woodsman had left an obvious blood trail, but even so it was difficult to see in the pine straw at times. She made her way right to him in short order- 
    I was under the impression that it was a spike at first, but soon realized that it was a forkhorn on one side. he may be a contender for the spike contest- I'll have to confer with Mr. Duggan on that. 
  Terrah put a tag on her own deer this morning bright and early, A fine shot on a fine doe. Backstraps are piling up, just like I like it. 

Toelke Chinook, 51@28
fir arrow
Wensel woodsman head.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2014)

You make it look so....


Congrats to you and Terrah


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 14, 2014)

Great job Dendy and Terrah!! Now that's a good start to the season.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 14, 2014)

Good job


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 14, 2014)

Good job D! Congrats man!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 14, 2014)

What an opening day for the two of you! Congratulations to you both.  Let's hear about Terah's deer as well.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 14, 2014)

Ya'll are off to a good start! Congrats!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2014)

AWESOME X"s 2!!!!


----------



## JBranch (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats, Dendy. Way to get on the board early!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 14, 2014)

Good stuff Dendy.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 14, 2014)

Great stuff


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats Dendy!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats you two.  You are off to a wonderful start!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 14, 2014)

Congratulations to the both of you. That's how you start the season off right


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 15, 2014)

Good job Dendy!


----------



## Steve Milbocker (Sep 15, 2014)

That bow killed a bunch of deer before I got it Dendy, glad to see the mojo hasn't worn off  Congrats to you both!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 15, 2014)

A good day indeed! I am proud for both of you.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 15, 2014)

Good going Dendy. He a spike on one side and you only measure one side. That's good for me but we'll see what Mother Berry says.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Sep 15, 2014)

killed a deer with a recurve bow .... BEAST MODE engaged!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats yall.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 15, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> I was under the impression that it was a spike at first, but soon realized that it was a forkhorn on one side. he may be a contender for the spike contest- I'll have to confer with Mr. Duggan on that.



When it comes to spikes, you've viewed enough spikes to know a spike when you see a spike. 

Congrats to you and your bride. It's always extra special to poke a hole in one on opening morning.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 15, 2014)

Good shootin and congrats to both of y'all.


----------



## GrayG (Sep 15, 2014)

Good shootin!


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a great way to start the season! Congrats!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 16, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 16, 2014)

That's the way to start it off, congrats!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 17, 2014)

He's not the first one to shoot a spike that suddenly grew more bone, probably won't be the last.


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 18, 2014)

Love it. Good job to both of you.


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 20, 2014)

Great shooting Dendy. I'm sure that was an awesome morning spent together!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2014)

Good job Dendy.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats to you both, what an opening day!


----------

